# das übliche vom bergabsport in kassel



## onkel_c (6. Oktober 2010)

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...illegale-radpiste-baunsberg-kommt-948059.html


----------



## Dingsdaa (6. Oktober 2010)

ja... leider das übliche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastey. (7. Oktober 2010)

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/baunatal/biker-sollen-sich-melden-951152.html
Wir müssen Leute sammeln!


----------



## Dingsdaa (7. Oktober 2010)

Wo sammeln? 
Eine Unterschriftenaktion oder was ist geplant?


----------



## bastey. (7. Oktober 2010)

Na gut so einfach wird das nicht sein, wir sollten uns nur in Kontakt setzen mit dem Herrn Schaub. Und da dieser wissen möchte, wie viele WIR sind, kann man davon ausgehen: Je mehr, desto besser. Noch steht nichts fest. Es war auch nur ironie.

Nur mal eine Frage at all oder ein Vorschlag. Vielleicht sammeln wir schon jetzt genug Biker, die interesse haben einen Legalen Trail in richtung Downhill zu bauen, den vielleicht auch XC-ler runterfahren könnten! Ich meine, dann hätten WIR mehr Leute und vor Allem mehr Glückliche!


----------



## Dingsdaa (7. Oktober 2010)

genau... immer schön an die chickenways für uns arme XCler denken! 
ich glaube das beste ist, wenn irgendwer eine Unterschriftenaktion startet, vllt kann man ja eine liste ein einem baunataler oder kasseler bikeshop auslegen und alle die ernsthaft interesse an solch einer strecke haben tragen sich da ein. Wir wissen ja alle selber nicht wieviele es wirklich sind... 

oder hast du noch ne andere idee?


----------



## xvx (8. Oktober 2010)

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/baunatal/biker-sollen-sich-melden-951152.html

bei edelmann in kassel liegt wohl 'ne liste aus. also hin un drauf die unterschrift! 'n versuch is es wert...


----------



## Dingsdaa (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich war übrigens vorgestern oben am Herkules unterwegs und bin dann den "Seedtrail" rechts neben der alten Downhillstrecke runtergefahren (von kassel aus gesehen)
Dabei musste ich leider feststellen, dass auch hier der Hessen Forst nicht untätig war... Die Jungs hatten wohl nix besseres zu tun gehabt als den einen Baumstamm der etwa auf der hälfte des Trails war und als natürliche Stufe diente zu beseitigen... an der stelle haben sie jetzt eine art rampe aus erde gebaut.
damit ist der trail eigentlich eher langweilig geworden, einen wirklichen höhepunkt hat er nicht mehr.... schade schade


----------



## bastey. (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Downhiller, Freerider, XC- und AM Fahrer !!!

Es geht wieder weiter mit der Abfahrtstrecke am Baunsberg.

Wir stehen bereits mit dem Jugendzentrum Baunatal und der Deutschen Initiative Mountain Bike ( http://www.dimb.de ) in Kontakt.

Nun wollen wir einen Termin mit Baunatals Bürgermeister Herr Schaub vereinbaren und dem eine Liste übergeben, auf der die Namen aller Interessenten einer Strecke am Baunsberg stehen sollen. Dazu müsstet ihr eine Mail an folgeldene Adresse senden: [email protected] mit Informationen wie:

[Vorname] [Nachname] aus [Jeweiliger Ort/Stadt]

Während der Übergabe bei dem Bürgermeister wollen wir uns dann auf dem Baunataler Rathausplatz versammeln (mit Bikes und eventuell Kleidung), damit der Bürgermeister erkennt, mit welchem Angagement wir an diese ganze Sache rangehen.

Desweiterem möchte ich euch bitten, auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben und es ernst zu nehmen, damit ihr den Termin nicht verpasst (dieser wird später bekanntgegeben) und damit wir das Beste erreichen.

*Am besten wäre es, wenn ihr auch euren Freunden/Bikerkompanen von diesem Plan erzählt, um viele Leute zusammen zu bekommen.*

Vielen Dank im Voraus und Gruss: Bastey.

P.S. In Zukunft bitte hier lesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=487873&highlight=baunatal


----------



## bastey. (8. Januar 2011)

Also gut Bikers, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




In letzter Zeit hat sich ein bisschen getan. Und zwar stehen wir vorerst davor, einen* professionellen Pumptrack in Baunatal*  zu planen. Eigentlich steht dies schon fast fest, er wird gebaut, nur  dafür muss zuerst ein gutes Plätzchen gefunden werden. Deswegen findet  demnächst ein Treffen statt, bei dem sich die Leute, die sich für einen  Pumptrack interessieren, mit dem Bürgermeister der Stadt Baunatal, Herr  Schaub, zusammensetzen und besprechen, wie es nun weiter geht.
Zu diesem Treffen ist jeder eingeladen, der sich bereit dazu fühlt,  etwas zu bewegen, der mal vielleicht etwas machen will, das Früchte  trägt/tragen wird. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich dort hinzukommen  und mal etwas anzupacken, für einen guten Zweck.
Was ich eigentlich mit diesem ganzen Gelaber sagen will, ist, dass wir  so viele begeisterte Sportler des 2-Rad-Bereiches brauchen, wie nur  möglich. Das Problem besteht nämlich darin, dass die Stadt keine Zukunft  für diesen Sport sieht, doch wir können ihnen die anderslautende  Wahrheit beweisen, indem wir mal unseren Arsch und den von manchen  Kollegen (Bitte nicht ernst nehmen) aufreißen und auch wirklich was  bewegen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eventuell werden auch noch ein paar Worte bezüglich einer *DH-Strecke im Umkreis Baunatal / Kassel* gewechselt.

*Zu diesem Treffen ist jeder eingeladen!*

WO? 
Jugendzentrum Baunatal
Friedrich-Ebert-Alle 20
34225 Baunatal
_Diejenigen, die mit der Bahn nach Baunatal kommen, können gerne von  der Haltestelle ''Baunatal, Stadtmitte'' abgeholt werden, dazu nur hier  in das Forum schreiben, oder mich übers ICQ kontaktieren: 438588500_

WANN?
Mittwoch, der 19.Januar 2011. um 17:00UHR

Weitere Fragen bitte hier ins Forum.


----------



## bastey. (10. Januar 2011)

!!WICHTIG!!  !!WICHTIG!!  !!WICHTIG!!  !!WICHTIG!!  !!WICHTIG!!  !!WICHTIG!!  !!WICHTIG!! 

Soeben erfuhr ich, dass das Treffen doch nur in  einem kleinen Kreis stattfinden soll. Bitte nur Leute kommen, die auch  wirklich mit dem Bau usw. vom alten Trail zu tun hatten!


Vielen Dank. Sebastian.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Oldschool (1. Februar 2011)

Und, was neues?
Wie war das treffen?


----------



## Bikerbubby123 (6. Februar 2011)

Das treffen ist sehr gut Verlaufen.

vor einigen tagen haben wir die Nachricht bekommen das die Strecke und der Pumptrack feststeht, wir bekommen beides 
Hier noch nen HNA artikel dazu:
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/baunatal/neue-strecke-mountainbiker-1109378.html

LG


----------



## matin96 (19. Februar 2011)

hey, war letztens mal kurz in niestetal n bisschen fahren, wahrscheinlich hat uns dabei jemand von der niestetal fdp beobachtet, denn am abend war das auf deren seite 
da müsst ihr n bisschen runterscrollen:
http://fdp-niestetal.org.liberale.de/meldung.php?id=37218&p=0


----------



## OPM (20. Februar 2011)

matin96 schrieb:


> hey, war letztens mal kurz in niestetal n bisschen fahren, wahrscheinlich hat uns dabei jemand von der niestetal fdp beobachtet, denn am abend war das auf deren seite
> da müsst ihr n bisschen runterscrollen:
> http://fdp-niestetal.org.liberale.de/meldung.php?id=37218&p=0



Ebd.:


> Konkret findet sich dort in einer Rückeschneise ein offenbar mit einer  dort hinterlegten gebrauchten Schaufel errichteter Rad- Pfad; von der  Wohnbebauung ca.180 m entfernt wurde eine Sprungschanze errichtet; das  Material wurde aus quer gelegten Astteilen und Waldboden nahe bei  errichtet


Was? Hundertachzig Meter von der Wohnbebauung entfernt? Kann nicht mal jemand an die Kinder denken?
Lustig auch die Bildunterschrift: "Der Pfad 'dirty biker´s'"; nur echt mit Deppenapostroph.


----------



## onkel_c (9. Juni 2011)

http://extratip.de/2011/06/04/mountainbiker-ebnen-sich-illegale-rennstrecken/


----------



## bergroff (10. Juni 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> http://extratip.de/2011/06/04/mountainbiker-ebnen-sich-illegale-rennstrecken/



Der extratipp, das unbekannte Wesen:

http://extratip.de/2011/06/08/der-wald-ist-fuer-alle-da/

Am Mittwoch wird genau das Gegenteil geschrieben.

Leider ist es so, daß HessenForst gedeckelt wurde, von ganz oben. HessenForst wollte auch im Habichtswald neue Wege gehen, so die dirtbike-line an der Hessenschanze und andere Projekte mittragen. Nun zieht sich Wiesbaden auf die 70er Jahre mit dem antiquierten Waldbetretungsrecht zurück und will sogar gültige Ausnahmegenehmigungen etc. per Erlaß angratzen!

Im Kasseler Osten haben wir zwar nun die "Trailrules im Naturpark Kaufunger Wald" analog zu den trailrules des DIMB, aber wie kann es hier weiter gehen? Eigentlich müßte der Zoff nach Wiesbaden getragen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (10. Juni 2011)

ich glaube nicht, dass sich in w'baden jmd. dafür interessiert, was im norden hessens nicht stattfindet ...

interessant ist aber in diesem zusammenhang, dass es ander orten funktioniert und dies teilweise auch in hessen. nur eben im norden nicht.

ich fange langsam an die jungs zu verstehen, die einfach drauf los bauen und fahren, auch wenn ich es persönlich als den falschen weg ansehe.


----------



## bergroff (10. Juni 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass sich in w'baden jmd. dafür interessiert, was im norden hessens nicht stattfindet ...



Im Moment geht nur noch illegal, also betreiben wir weiter Anarchie. Die aktuelle Situation trifft gaaanz Hessen und ist nicht typisch Nordhessen, wenns Dicke kommt, trifft es auch laufende Projekte bis hin zu Veranstaltungen etc., Leider.


----------



## onkel_c (10. Juni 2011)

es mag sein, dass es prinzipiell ganz hessen betrifft, nur wird andern orten halber eben gefahren. und das schon recht lang - während hier eifrig planiert wird. das ist eben der feine unterschied. ich kenne die spots richtung mittel/südhessen. sie sind nicht unumstritten, bestehen aber schon recht lange und eine aktuelle änderung steht auch nicht an.


----------



## bergroff (11. Juni 2011)

Heute in der taz: "Wege entstehen dadurch, dass man sie fährt!"


----------



## onkel_c (11. September 2011)

http://extratip.de/2011/09/07/imwald-herrscht-ruh/

man beachte den kommentar der herren WolfgangâDecker und Uwe Frankenberger. soviel weitsicht ist man von politikern gar nicht mehr gewohnt - sehr angenehm!


----------



## Lazy (30. September 2011)

gibts derzeit noch strecken bei euch? vor allem welche, die man evtl ohne "guide" auch finden kann?
werde wohl innerhalb der nächsten paar wochen zusammen mit meinem DH bike, den kasselern einen besuch abstatten


----------



## onkel_c (21. Juni 2012)

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...mountaibike-piste-baunatal-liegt-2360567.html


----------



## sesa (18. September 2012)

Weiß einer was neues? Bin ja nicht so in der Szene, wäre ja cool wenn sowas mal endlich kommen würde.


----------



## chris.b (21. August 2013)

http://www.hna.de/lokales/kassel/acker-neue-radpiste-2834840.html

Is zwar nicht DH aber vllt. kann hier trotzdem jemand was dazu sagen. Gibts die Strecke (schon). Kann die was? Pumptrack?


----------



## Goat24K (16. März 2014)

Mahlzeit! Was ist denn jetzt daraus geworden? Gruß aus Gudensberg.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (17. März 2014)

kommt. mit etwas glück ist die piste ende der saison fertig gestellt!


----------



## onkel_c (20. April 2014)

http://www.hna.de/lokales/kassel/gr...strecke-mountainbiker-hohen-gras-3494758.html

die nächste totgeburt, oder wie man es besser nicht macht.
in wievielen vereinen soll man denn bitte mitglied sein, um irgendwo fahren zu dürfen?

hf belegt mal wieder eindrucksvoll wie realitätsfern man wirklich in dieser sache ist.

abgesehen davon bietet die location derart eingeschränkte möglichkeiten, dass es schlicht uninteressant ist. hinzu kommt, dass genau dort sehr viele spaziergänger und 'kuchengeher' unterwegs sind. richtung herbsthäuschen ist der streß dann vollends vorprogrammiert!

nun ja, ich vermute man weiß was man macht ... und hat damit seine schuldigkeit getan. 

gut, dass es davon: '...befestigte oder naturfeste Wege' ... mehr als genug gibt!


----------



## bergroff (11. Juli 2014)

chris.b schrieb:


> http://www.hna.de/lokales/kassel/acker-neue-radpiste-2834840.html
> 
> Is zwar nicht DH aber vllt. kann hier trotzdem jemand was dazu sagen. Gibts die Strecke (schon). Kann die was? Pumptrack?



Guckste, es geht weiter und wir brauchen jedwede Unterstützung:

www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dirtpark-kassel-planung-und-crowdfunding-aktion-fuer-neues-mountainbike-areal.712444/


----------



## onkel_c (24. Juli 2015)

hessenforst feiert wieder:

http://www.hna.de/kassel/kreis-kassel/illegale-downhill-strecken-halten-forstamt-trab-5287622.html


----------

